# Will your P's get Turkey on Thursday??



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I am preparing the Turkys Wed. night/ Thur. morning.

I figure I'll trim off a few pieces og good white meat before it get cooked, no skin or fat. I figure a few slivers to see if they like it...

Anybody have thoughts on the "giblets"??? besides gravy...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

meat from the shops generally has gas injected into it to make it look bigger. although it is totally harmless to humans,i dont know about fish. i get mine pure from a butcher i know.


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

could that gas just be air? where did u hear about this?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I get all my meat from a local butcher as well. It is raised, and slaughtered in Sussex County NJ, directly north of where I live so it is always "farm fresh".

I am just goung to cut a few little slivers of lean meat off for them, nothing fatty...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

KeemCambell said:


> could that gas just be air? where did u hear about this?


 from the butcher !!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

If I had my piranha I would feed him Turkey


----------



## IanTerry69 (Nov 22, 2004)

Great Idea I will definetly feed my p's turkey on Thursday.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

fine. good luck


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Maybe Mashed Potatoes and Stuffing too









<kidding>


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i gave mine a couple real small pieces last year but it was a one time thing


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I picked up my Turkey from the butcher this morning, and am going to "prep" it tonight.

I am only going to give them a few little strips with NO fat, or skin...

Not sure if they will go for it or not... The GORGED themselves on Krill last night. They tend to eat heavy 1 day, then just nibble the next....


----------

